# Yet another Kindle price drop... [merged]



## Passepartout (Jul 28, 2010)

Amazon has started taking pre-orders for a new, 3rd generation, wi-fi only Kindle for $139. Shipping is expected Aug. 27th.

More here: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38456511/ns/technology_and_science-tech_and_gadgets/

Sheesh, I'd about settled on the wi-fi Nook. Now this!

Jim Ricks


----------



## LisaH (Jul 28, 2010)

I am curious: how do you handle the 3G one? Do you need a 3G account for Kindle? I have a 3G Blackberry, can I use that for Kindle? Sorry I am totally ignorant when it comes e-book...


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 28, 2010)

LisaH said:


> I am curious: how do you handle the 3G one? Do you need a 3G account for Kindle? I have a 3G Blackberry, can I use that for Kindle? Sorry I am totally ignorant when it comes e-book...



The 3G Kindles and Nooks come with their own account. No additional cost or connection needed. 'Course all they do is download purchases. JR


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 29, 2010)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr ... I just finally broke down and bought one for $189.   

The good news is that I LOVE it!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 29, 2010)

There are a lot of free and almost free books on Amazon for the Kindle.  I cannot decide what to get in the way of an ebook, but with the library having downloads to the Sony Reader, I might get that one.


----------



## mo1950 (Jul 29, 2010)

jerseygirl,

Not sure, but thinking I read somewhere that if you buy a Kindle within 30 days of a price drop that Amazon will refund the overage.

You might want to e-mail Amazon and ask about it, if you are within that 30 day range.


----------



## pittle (Jul 29, 2010)

The $139 is for the wifi only Kindle.  The 3G/wifi combination is $189.  The $149 Nook is wifi only, so Kindle is competing with Nook & Sony on this model.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 29, 2010)

Just want to let you all know that I appreciate this thread.  We're looking into a purchase also, and even though there has been other threads covering this topic, it helps to hear the latest info and opinions!


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 29, 2010)

mo1950 said:


> jerseygirl,
> 
> Not sure, but thinking I read somewhere that if you buy a Kindle within 30 days of a price drop that Amazon will refund the overage.
> 
> You might want to e-mail Amazon and ask about it, if you are within that 30 day range.





pittle said:


> The $139 is for the wifi only Kindle.  The 3G/wifi combination is $189.  The $149 Nook is wifi only, so Kindle is competing with Nook & Sony on this model.




Thanks mo1950 and pittle.  I don't understand what the difference is between the two.  Can someone explain?  I'm still within the 30 days -- just received mine last week.


----------



## mo1950 (Jul 29, 2010)

That's pretty exciting about wi-fi, but I am also excited about the new cover with sliding book light that is powered by the Kindle's own battery.  Of course I will not buy a new Kindle for that feature, but sure wish I had it.

At present, DH and I both have Kindles and we both have the M-Edge leather cover that the Kindle snaps into.  And then we bought the M-Edge book light, made especially for that cover and it slides into a pocket in the cover.  When we close the cover, the light is inside with the e-book - so handy.  I do have to change the book light battery every 3-4 weeks (AAA battery).

Not a biggie for me, just really like the concept of not carrrying AAA batteries with me on a trip is attractive.

DH and I have talked about buying Kindles for the grandkids, but with six grandkids and one on the way, that is not feasible.  I am still hoping that one day all e-book readers will be free; that has been the rumor for some time now.


----------



## Mosca (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd pay the extra $50 for the 3G. A lot of resorts have free wifi... but a lot don't, too. For me it would be worth it to be able to download new night time reading material wherever I might be. 

Actually I'm thinking of paying the extra $200 for the larger size, but I'm not sure. I'm heading down to Target today, I'm going to handle the device and see what I think.

rickandcindy23, there are now free format converters that will take library downloads and convert them to whatever you have. So, concentrate on the one that has the features you want and that feels best to you, and perhaps has the content that you prefer.


----------



## pittle (Jul 29, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> Thanks mo1950 and pittle.  I don't understand what the difference is between the two.  Can someone explain?  I'm still within the 30 days -- just received mine last week.



I am not quite sure since I do not have one yet.  The main reason I have not purchased one is that when we go on vacation, we share some books.  When I finish one, I add it to the stack and hubby reads it later.  With the Kindle, we can't do that and he is not interested in having one.  But, I do read about twice as many as he does, so I'm thinking that we may be able to do a little of both - some hard copies and some digital copies.   It sure would save space in the suitcase - I could use a smaller one for a month long vacation!!!

From my understanding, with the wifi one, you can only download books via wifi, so I would think you download several before you go on vacation.  It always mentions, AT&T wifi hotspots, but I would think any wifi would work.  The 3G will download a book from anywhere using the 3G inside the Kindle - so finish one book and download another.  Check the Kindle site for a better explanation.

I have downloaded the Kindle to PC program and downloaded a free book to test it out and see how I would like reading from my computer.  It works well, but I do not want to carry my laptop to the beach and can't read it well out on a patio.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm still seriously considering the Nook wi-fi. We have wi-fi at home so lack of 3G isn't a deal maker/breaker. Barnes & Noble allows unlimited reading in their stores, so you can open and preview a book- something impossible with Kindle. Our statewide library system is Nook compatible, not Kindle. One can share reading material between Nooks- like a real book (for 2 weeks then it disappears)- not available with Kindle.

On the other hand, the new wi-fi Kindle is smaller, lighter, has the available case with built-in book light. Silent page-turning, month long battery life(!) and it's said to have more eye-friendly display.

Since last Holiday season, prices have dropped by close to half while features have increased. I think I'll continue to sit on the fence for either one. At the current pace I can see a price-point about $100 soon enough to tip me over.

Watching and waiting.....

Jim Ricks


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 29, 2010)

Phyllis -- Thanks for the explanation -- makes perfect sense!  I have wifi at home .. but often have trouble at airports (when I'm most in need of a new book!) so I may keep the one I have just for that added flexibility.

Off to shop for the book cover with built-in light ........... I kept thinking I just wasn't smart enough to figure out how to lighten the screen for in-bed reading!!!  

Jim -- I'm sure you're correct that the prices will continue to go down.  Had to buy a new GPS recently (left mine in a rental and despite calling within 10 minutes -- they didn't have it ).  Got a much better one for less than half of what I had paid for the original one!  C'est la vie!  Just know that you're missing out on a great reading experience.  Now that I've had mine for all of a week, and starting my fourth book, I can't believe I've lived without one for so long!  What was I thinking ??


----------



## Lawlar (Jul 29, 2010)

*Love My Kindle*

I really love my Kindle 2nd Gen.  I spend hours on it every day.  My N Y Times arrives at 3 am.  

Reading books on it is great.  Once you've used it for a time it feels as natural - better actually - as holding a book.  My favorite feature is the built-in dictionary.  I click on words and get a definition I would otherwise have guessed at (this frequently results in my getting a better understanding of the author's intent).

I admit the IPAD is a wonder to behold.  It's really beautiful.  But I spend a good time each day reading outdoors.  I have a regular PC and a laptop, so I really don't need an IPAD.

I'll upgrade to the Kindle 3rd Gen in time.  Its worth the $50 to have wireless delivery, anywhere, anytime.  If my house was wired for wifi I might get the cheaper unit, but I love getting my newspaper delivered wherever I'm at.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 29, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> The 3G Kindles and Nooks come with their own account. No additional cost or connection needed. 'Course all they do is download purchases. JR



Actually, with the Nook you now have internet access.  That was an upgrade that automatically downloaded a few weeks ago.  But, it's the beta version and needs some work, and I am not a fan of accessing the internet on a small device.

I do like playing Sudoku on the Nook!  It works really well.


----------



## mo1950 (Jul 29, 2010)

Kindle has internet access also - gets e-mails, browses the web, plus downloads PDF and a lot of other types of files.  And you can download your own personal files onto it if you want - not something I want, but might be important to some of you.

I just want the best dedicated e-book reader I can find, and I have never had any technical problems or issues with Kindle.  The main reason I like Kindle more than Nook is the ease with which Kindle gives definitions for words on the page you are reading.  Just put the cursor on the word and the definition appears instantly at the bottom of the page.   My niece has the Nook and in order to look up a definition, she has to get out of the screen she is reading and pull up at least one other screen.  By that time, I might lose my train of thought.

Personally, I am not much interested in wi-fi for Kindle.  The Whispernet on
3G downloads books in a few seconds.  I can lay in bed, shop for a new book and download it so fast it is unbelievable.


----------



## Mosca (Jul 30, 2010)

I sucked it up and ordered the Kindle DX, even at the higher price. I'd gone to Target and looked at the last gen Kindle, and even though I love the lightness, the screen just seemed too small for me. the 9.7" Kindle weighs about twice as much plus an ounce or so, and doesn't have WiFi; it is 3G only. Eh. I wasn't planning on using it to surf the web. 

It'll be here Saturday. Too bad there's nothing in the reading queue right now! But, with Calibre I have a nice stack of magazines ready.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 30, 2010)

*Free Kindle Software for PC*

Has anybody else downloaded the free Kindle software for PC from Amazon? I downloaded and installed it on one of my laptops over 2 months ago but I haven't used it yet. It looks pretty good and has some advantages over the real thing.


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 30, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> Has anybody else downloaded the free Kindle software for PC from Amazon? I downloaded and installed it on one of my laptops over 2 months ago but I haven't used it yet. It looks pretty good and has some advantages over the real thing.



I just downloaded it last night, along with some of the free classics - to my desktop.  I will play with it this weekend.  Next Friday I am off to Massanutten so I will download it to my laptop and play with it some more 

Did not really get a chance to play with it at all last night - but it did look great!!  Cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Nancy (Jul 30, 2010)

*Happy Birthday*

DS and family just told me they ordered me one of the new Kindles for my birthday.  I'd been interested, but not enough to pay the cost, so this was a nice surprise.  I opted for the less expensive one as I have WiFi and can't see that the 3G version would add that much for me.  Now I just have to wait until it is shipped.

Nancy


----------



## debraxh (Jul 31, 2010)

$139 is attractive so I may know what to ask Santa for Christmas  It's an acceptable "gadget" price even if I mainly use it for travel.

I've held out for this long because I borrow 99% of the books I read from the libarary, but it sure would be handy to have a weeks work of reading on such a small device.  I also like the internet capability for occasional use during travel when I don't want to take my laptop or mini. The ebook selection from our library is not very large, but I use it occasionally.

I didn't realize there was free kindle software for the PC, so thanks for that bit of info!  I'm going to download it on my mini and maybe try a book or two for my vacation in a couple of weeks -- traveling light so this will really help.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 31, 2010)

I love my kindle. We actually bought the very large one  - It's the DX - because we bought it for my Dad originally. But he couldn't handle the buttons, so he gave it to me (we got him the IPAD). 

One of the best parts of having a kindle is NO READING GLASSES! I love being able to change the font!


----------



## pittle (Jul 31, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> Has anybody else downloaded the free Kindle software for PC from Amazon? I downloaded and installed it on one of my laptops over 2 months ago but I haven't used it yet. It looks pretty good and has some advantages over the real thing.



I downloaded it to my laptop around the first of the year.  I downloaded Little Women for free and it works pretty well.  I just wish my laptop was a Netbook size instead of 17" size because it gets heavy and warm on my lap when reading for a long time.  Maybe I should invest in a new Netbook instead of the large size Kindle.....  But, with the laptop or Netbook you could not read very well outside. 

I agree that with the new pricing, I am seriously considering buying one to have for vacations since I read more then than at any other time.


----------



## humuhumu nukunukuapua'a (Jul 31, 2010)

*Kindle and Amazon Have an Awesome Range of Features!*

I am just a Kindle 2 rookie, but in my first week of ownership I am extremely impressed by its features and the superlative level of support offered by Amazon.  I urge anyone in the market for any E-reader to consider the following features that accompany Kindle ownership.

When viewing the various lists of books for purchase in the Kindle store, you can download free samples of them via a feature called “Sammies.”  Even better, on your PC you can the Amazon feature titled “Search Inside this Book” to view an even wider sampling of books, such as extensive chapter views, Table of Contents, etc.  Between the Kindle Store and a PC connection to the complete Amazon site, you cannot do any better to research your specific book interest ahead of time, short of holding one in your hands at a retail store.  Downloading a free sample ahead of time is an awesome way to “Try Before You Buy!”

Amazon provided excellent telephone support in my two calls this past week, answering in just one minute each time.  [When was the last time you called any company and got that response?]  I was able to immediately cancel a mistaken purchase and get a refund (Amazon automatically deleted the book from my Kindle, and sent a receipt the next morning); if I had been paying attention, I could have cancelled the mistake immediately, via the Kindle itself.

The Kindle has onboard its own extensive manual, which is 160 pages long when viewed online in .PDF format.  When online via PC at the Kindle store, you can view three different discussion forums related specifically to the Kindle, seeking either advice or reading others experiences with the unit, or just to exchange comments about books you’ve read.  My point is that there is a tremendous range of resources for learning about your Kindle, both before and after you buy it.

Although I’m not experienced enough to summarize (or tout) all the Kindle features, I am impressed with its (mostly) easy and convenient features for page turns, searching through books, flexibility in changing font size, and saving your “last page read,” which returns you there when turning the Kindle back on.  Readers also have immediate access to dictionary definitions of virtually every word in a book, and can link online (via the 3G connection) to Wikipedia for more information about what you are reading.  The Kindle store clearly discloses each book price via both hardback and Kindle download, and provides full access to “Customer Reviews” on the Kindle itself, and a book description (although NOT as complete as offered via the PC), and relatively quick connectivity with the Kindle Store.  Sure, I have already found some shortcomings (such as the “kludgy” cursor movement Up and Down the screen, and difficulty linking to footnotes), but overall the Kindle performance is wonderful.

I know that there are lots of features I have not yet explored…or bragged about, and that experienced Kindle readers could present a much more comprehensive explanation of its pros and cons.  However, I recommend that potential buyers of any E-reader first visit Amazon online, and consider the Kindle features versus any other E-reader and corporate support.   Go and view the respective Kindle models (there are 3), and carefully scroll through the extremely long page screen in the Kindle Store to read about…general information and description of features, technical details, comparison of the 3 models, a video demonstration and pictures, and the available forums.  Amazon’s display about the Kindle is perhaps the most complete description of a general consumer product that I have ever read online.

My point:  Kindle and Amazon offer a huge array of features, and E-reader buyers should know about them before deciding to possibly purchase some other brand.

[NO, I have no regrets about my purchase of this soon to be “outdated” device, because it meets my needs well; I bought a used Kindle 2 and quality cover for $125, and although the new features coming on August 27 are certainly desirable, they do not give me reason to pay even more to have them.  I do admit that if I had waited, I would have loved the newer model even more!]

Edited Postscript:  I apologize for posting this as a NEW thread; I had intended to add it to the current discussion about "the Kindle Price Drop."  However, on reflection, perhaps having this post as NEW will make it more visible to persons considering buying a Kindle.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I am deciding between an ipad and a kindle, so your review and others are very helpful.
One question: someone mentioned that you can surf the web on kindle. is this easily doable and the speed is OK? The main reasons for me to get a devices such as these are to read books/newspapers and to browse the web.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 31, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> Amazon has started taking pre-orders for a new, 3rd generation, wi-fi only Kindle for $139. Shipping is expected Aug. 27th.
> 
> More here: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38456511/ns/technology_and_science-tech_and_gadgets/
> 
> ...



Jim,

Thanks for the Link.  

I wouldn't be surprised to see more changes in the eReader market between now and the Christmas Holiday Season.


Richard


----------



## wauhob3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I was just thinking of getting my own Kindle and now that they have a new Kindle coming out I will get one of those. My daughter has the original Kindle and you are correct customer service for the Kindle is awesome. I called one evening because it froze for the first time and the reset wasn't resetting it. I didn't realize you had to be plugged in and then press reset. A quick easy fix and the first time we had a problem. With the Kindle 3 they have a 3G and wi-fi version. The price is $50 less for the wi-fi. I couldn't find it clearly discussed though does this refer to being able to surf the internet or just purchasing books? IOW if I could check my email, google or mapquest something 3G could be great on vacation but if its just to search for and download new books Wi-Fi only would be adequate. I wouldn't be subscribing to newspapers or magazines on it.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 31, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Jim,
> 
> Thanks for the Link.
> I wouldn't be surprised to see more changes in the eReader market between now and the Christmas Holiday Season.
> Richard



You're welcome.

As I gaze into my (cracked) crystal ball, I see Sony dropping theirs to $99 soon. It's wired and why would anyone buy that when you can get wireless for $139. Jeff Bezos says the 'gadget' price is $99 and that will differentiate an e-reader from an ipad, allowing people to have both, for different purposes. He all but said that's the price Amazon is aiming for.

Jim Ricks


----------



## LisaH (Jul 31, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> As I gaze into my (cracked) crystal ball, I see Sony dropping theirs to $99 soon. It's wired and why would anyone buy that when you can get wireless for $139. Jeff Bezos says the 'gadget' price is $99 and that will differentiate an e-reader from an ipad, allowing people to have both, for different purposes. He all but said that's the price Amazon is aiming for.
> 
> Jim Ricks



Hmmm, I have waited for so long that a few more months would not be too much of a hardship


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm waiting too for further price drops - I think they're coming.

In the meantime, I'm enjoying reading on my Motorola Droid.  Have 4 eReader Apps downloaded: Nook for Android, Kindle for Android, Alkido, and Laputa.

I didn't think I was going to like it with such a relatively small screen. However, I have found that with the ability to make the font size larger and good backlighting, I'm enjoying reading some books I otherwise wouldn't have gotten around to. It's not the bad experience I thought it would be.

That said however, I know another eReader is in my future.

Richard


----------



## humuhumu nukunukuapua'a (Jul 31, 2010)

LisaH:  Since I am still a Kindle novice, I am the wrong person to fully answer your question about web and Email use.

However, based on what I read yesterday in several of the Amazon Kindle forum discussions, it appears that internet use is primarily limited to sites without much graphics.  Thus, Wikipedia is frequently touted as a useful link from the Kindle (and it IS a quick and comprehensive reference source; I've used it a lot on my PC in the past).  My brief efforts to date to link through Google to the net have not seemed efficient, compared to PC and even iTouch use.  Email appears to be popular for users to mail themselves Adobe .pdf documents, for storage of items of personal interest on their Kindles; I believe that there is a small fee for each such transaction.  I don't think it is for normal E-mail use.

On the other hand, there are an extensive array of U.S. newspapers(=73) , all apparently with free 2 week trial subscriptions.  There are also 64 magazines, also with free 2 week trials, but the selection seems very limited to me.  Hmm, I have idly pondered subscribing to a bunch of newspapers, one after the other, just on the free basis, as a lark...when on an extended Fall vacation away from home.  I have no idea how complete the newspaper and magazine coverage is, compared to the newstand versions.

I'm sure an experienced Kindle user will come along with a more complete explanation.  You might also want to take the time to visit the Kindle Store, and scroll to the very bottom of the page...and view a wide variety of forum discussions, to address some of your curiousity.

Honestly, I also encourage anyone to click on the first "Customer Reviews" shown for the Kindle 2 (which are also old, but extremely informative; the first three are dated Feb. and March 2009).  I read through several dozen Reviews about a month ago, and that is what initially got me excited to want a Kindle! :whoopie:  I also read several of the newest Reviews, from   Since the "old Kindle 2" is no longer for sale, it is very difficult to access the 16,689 Reviews (Yikes, it IS popular!) written for it, because Amazon has removed them from easy access at its site.  However, I did manage to find a link for them...and hope this works for others:

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Wirele...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

I certainly don't want to imply that other E-readers, such as Nook or Kobo or whatever, are inferior in any way (and I admit knowing virtually nothing about them); I simply encourage buyers to be aware of how extensive the Kindle product and Amazon service are...and to do their own comparative research before they buy any brand.

Regarding my mention of calling Amazon for phone support:  I called at 10 PM PST on Friday night, was speaking with a representative within about 1 minute, and was totally satisfied with her immediately cancelling my mistaken order...2 minutes later!  (Altho she sounded like she was from India, her understanding of my issue was perfect, and action was quick.)  I have since placed a sticky note on the back of my Kindle, complete with the Amazon phone number...for next time.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 31, 2010)

If you're interested in eBooks and eReaders, see

Casualties due to Kindle and eBooks - from iReaderreview.com

Here's an excerpt: Quote:
"Kindle 3, iPad – Concluding Thoughts

Get an iPad if one or more of the following apply -

   1. You read in short spurts of 10-20 minutes. 
   2. You read around a book a month or less.
   3. You read mostly at night and would prefer not to use a reading light.
   4. You want a device that lets you read and also lets you surf the Internet and play games and watch TV shows.
   5. You are unaffected by LCD screens.

Get the Kindle 3 or a Kindle WiFi if one or more of the following apply -

   1. You read a lot.  
   2. You’d like to read more and waste less time on TV and random Internet surfing.
   3. You don’t like reading on LCDs.
   4. You tend to get distracted and would like something that will let you focus on reading.
   5. You like reading on eInk Pearl (check out the videos at the Kindle DX 2 video page for what eInk Pearl looks like).
The biggest benefit of the Kindle 3 is that you’ll read more. If you like/love to read and wish you could read more the Kindle 3 is it. " (End Quote).



Be sure to click "Next Page" when you get down to the bottom of the long page - there's additional reading and eReader reviews - 

Some excerptsQuote)

"Nook used to have the best screen contrast amongst 6″ eReaders until the Kindle 2.5 upgrade arrived and probably even after that...With the eInk Pearl Screen Kindle 3 blows away Nook and Sony Reader...
If screen contrast and readability is a top 2 criteria for you get the Kindle 3....
Kindle 3 vs Nook, Sony Reader – Importance of not getting an older model

If, after reading this post, you decide on a Nook or Sony Reader – please keep in mind that Nook 2 and the new generation of Sony Readers are around the corner. They might arrive in August itself. So please don’t buy a Nook or Sony Reader now - they’re likely to become dated in a few weeks." (End Quote)


Richard


----------



## Lawlar (Aug 1, 2010)

*A Reader*

The Kindle is really for hardcore book/newspaper readers.  I wouldn't buy one to surf the web.  I use my PC or my IPOD for surfing the web.  The ink screen just isn't compatable with internet usage.

If you are more of an internet fan, I would suggest the IPAD.  But for me, a book reader, who reads outdoors, I love my Kindle.  

And yes, the Amazon phone tech service for Kindle is excellent.


----------



## wauhob3 (Aug 1, 2010)

Lawlar said:


> The Kindle is really for hardcore book/newspaper readers.  I wouldn't buy one to surf the web.  I use my PC or my IPOD for surfing the web.  The ink screen just isn't compatable with internet usage.
> 
> If you are more of an internet fan, I would suggest the IPAD.  But for me, a book reader, who reads outdoors, I love my Kindle.
> 
> And yes, the Amazon phone tech service for Kindle is excellent.



I was just wondering if you could access the general web and work or personal email I would want to use it only on vacations that way not for everyday surfing.


----------



## mo1950 (Aug 1, 2010)

I am going to have to set my e-mail up on my Kindle; have never done that.  But I would love to use it for personal e-mails while traveling.  It is supposed to do that.

My latest Consumer Reports issue came in the mail last night, the September 2010 issue.  This issue it compares the Ipad, laptop, netbook and Kindle DX with the 9.7" screen.

Wish they would do a comparison of the regular sized Kindle and the other e-book readers.

Here is the small summary comparison for each:

IPAD - The best combination of versatility and portability.  Great navigation, thanks to its touch screen.  Video viewing is hampered because it's not compatible with Flash, and there's no USB port or memory card reader.

LAPTOP - Most powerful but least portable.  Full-size physical keyboard and huge storage are ideal for work-oriented tasks, such as e-mail and working with Office documents.  It also handles powerful games.

NETBOOK - A less powerful laptop with a smaller screen and keyboard and processing that can't handle cutting-edge games.  Battery life is often better than a laptop, though, and the price is much lower.

E-BOOK READER - Best for book reading.  The Kindle DX rivals the iPad or a netbook in screen size, and its type is easier to read.  But its monochrome screen and limited Web browser limit its versatility.


Nothing really new here - the Kindle is best for reading books and can do some other things, but not as well as other devices.  On the other hand, other devices do not do as well as the Kindle in reading books.

Hopefully, one day one device will be excellent at everything.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 1, 2010)

wauhob3 said:


> I was just wondering if you could access the general web and work or personal email I would want to use it only on vacations that way not for everyday surfing.



Candace,

Yes you could access the web and personal email with eReader WiFi versions when you are in a *WiFi hotspot* and if being able to access when not in a *hotspot area* then the 3G versions are the way to go.  Here's what a reader said on an eReader blog

        "And if you get the Kindle 3G version, it has web browsing function over both wireless network and WiFi (while the Nook only has web browsing over WiFi, i.e. only when you are around WiFi hotspot, which is the same as the Kindle WiFi only version; the Sony Reader doesn't even have a web browser). The free internet plus the web browser allow me to look for information whenever I'm in need. And it is free inside the U.S. and many other countries, it is just incredible when you bring it to trip."

You can order the Kindle3 now (3G or Wifi version) but I think the ship date isn't until August 27th.

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 1, 2010)

mo1950 said:


> My latest Consumer Reports issue came in the mail last night, the September 2010 issue.  This issue it compares the Ipad, laptop, netbook and Kindle DX with the 9.7" screen.



Things are changing fast in the eReader world - with the new Kindle free 3G +Wifi at $189 and the Kindle 3 Wifi at $139 with many new features , take the Consumer Reports comparisons with a grain of salt.

Here are some things a blogger says about the new Kindle 3:

   "I get to say the latest improvement of Kindle 3 really makes it stands out from other competitors like B&N Nook or Sony Reader. It has a new better eInk screen (of 50% better contrast), triple of battery life, double of memory, lighter weight, faster page turn, and better PDF support (with notes, highlight, dictionary, zoom, and access to password-protect PDF), as compared with the Nook. And the Kindle 3 now also supports WiFi, which is used to be limitation of the Kindle 2.

There are some new features of the Kindle 3 worth to mention. These include accessibility for low vision or blind readers, via text-to-speech function for homepage and menus. It now also supports CJK fonts, which means the Kindle can now display Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Russian characters, etc. These cannot be found in any other ebook readers.

I myself own the Kindle 2. I chose the Kindle 2 instead of the Nook or Sony Reader at that time, because it has the text-to-speech function which means I can "read" books with my hands and eyes free to do other things. I use this function often when I'm on public transport, doing housework, etc. I think it is really a cool feature that cannot be missed."

If you want to see comparisons of the Kindle 2 with other eReaders - see the link in post #33 of this thread.

Richard


----------



## wauhob3 (Aug 1, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Candace,
> 
> Yes you could access the web and personal email with eReader WiFi versions when you are in a *WiFi hotspot* and if being able to access when not in a *hotspot area* then the 3G versions are the way to go.  Here's what a reader said on an eReader blog
> 
> ...




Thanks to be out and about and if you need to access the internet to have 3G is well worth the extra $50 money in my mind. I hate the internet on my cell and plan to cancel it. on my cell phone its too slow and small to be functional now that I need reading glasses and changing font size makes the Kindle ideal for me now.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 1, 2010)

So, please tell me if I understand correctly...

The Kindle is the best device for readability and features.  The others (Nook, Sony, etc) are better if you plan to download books from the library and use the PDF format.  I've called our local library and their downloads are in PDF format.

True?


----------



## mo1950 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ace,

You have to ask your personal library if their e-books will download specifically to Kindle.  It just depends on the individual library.  My library has no books for any e-book reader.

But, Kindle is supposed to download PDF files.  So, if your library has books on PDF, it might be possible.

Anyone else here who knows the answer to this?


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 1, 2010)

mo1950 said:


> Ace,
> 
> You have to ask your personal library if their e-books will download specifically to Kindle. It just depends on the individual library.


 
I did check and they do not do Kindle...


----------



## Mosca (Aug 1, 2010)

I've spent about 5 hours reading on my new Kindle DX (latest gen). I'm about 60% through _Bang the Drum Slowly_ which I never got around to reading, surprisingly. Kindle DX is the larger and costlier version. 

I'm a voracious reader. I read A LOT. I tried reading on my phone and on my laptop; can't do it. I went with the larger DX because 1) I didn't want to wait until Aug 27th, and 2) I wanted the larger screen. The DX has 3G, but no wifi. The 3G is plenty fast, though. I fired up the browser and surfed a few websites, and I'm not sure what wifi would bring to the table, frankly. Maybe better access in areas where there is wifi but weak cell service? But where is that? And anyhow, it would only be important if I wanted to download books there.... Missing wifi is not an issue, IMO. The Kindle only surfs the web as an afterthought anyhow. Use it to check your email or something, not to browse the web. 

For anyone considering the larger DX, beyond price there is size and weight. Yes, you get a bigger screen, but at a cost; the standard Kindle is a regular Kate Moss, coming in at _eight ounces_. The DX, while not a side of beef, is still heavier; 18 ounces, better said as one pound, two ounces. I'm a big guy, it isn't a big deal for me, but after a few hours I definitely noticed it; when you hold the device by its lower edge, like most will, your fingers act as a fulcrum, with the entire 18 ounces of Kindle above them. For some people, that would be a bother. That and the extra $200. 

Using the Kindle is 95% intuitive. You can pick it up and use it without consulting the manual. I had to consult the manual to turn off the auto-rotate on the screen, and to figure out how to turn on text to speech (more on text to speech later). After reading a while, I consulted the manual to figure out how to go to specific parts of a book (menu/go to). Otherwise, navigation is simple; the control that looks like it does something is the one that does that. "Home" goes to the library. ">" is next page, "<" is previous page. 

The e-ink is amazing. Contrast is great and there is no eyestrain, no more than what you'd get reading a magazine or regular book. The screen is not backlit; turn the bedroom light off and you're in total darkness. I used a little clipon gooseneck LED reading light. 

Text to speech... eh. It _is_ under the "Experimental" tab, and yes, it is experimental. The voice, be it male or female, is that stock disembodied computer voice, with no inflections. Words with dual pronunciations, there is an infinitesimal pause and then a guess. I tried it, and without a person reading it is hard to get a lot of meaning from what you are hearing. Interesting, how in the spoken word there is so much of the meaning carried in the subtext of the sounds.

I don't think half a day is long enough to judge the quality of content, ie what is available. I spent some serious time surfing Amazon, and downloaded 6 books before the device arrived; when it came, they were already installed. That's not really unusual, only finding 6 books, because I've often gone into Barnes & Noble and left with one book, or none. There are also many magazines, newspapers, and blogs in Kindle format; you can subscribe and have them downloaded on their release dates. Cost is reasonable, cheap even; _The Atlantic_ is $1.25/mo as subscription or $1.49 per issue, vs a $25/yr subscription or $5/issue, and there is no advertising. (As an aside, I don't see how this is going to work for them as an economic model. That is too cheap for quality writing and publishing.) 

I downloaded Calibre, which has had some written about here, and downloaded some magazines and blogs, then hooked up the Kindle. Calibre converted them to .mob and transferred them to the Kindle, properly formatted. Nice. I'll have to give a go with library offerings, Nook and Sony formatted stuff, but it looks like Calibre does what it says it will do.

I like the Kindle. Interesting, it isn't an _exciting_ device. Its value is in how unexciting and unobtrusive it is. The less it screams "KINDLE!!!", the better it is; it is there to make reading easier, after all, and reading is something that is already easy. If the Kindle were flashier and more important than what you were reading, it would be a failure, IMO. It is there to make acquiring, storing, and carrying books and magazines easier; that it does very well, obvious from the get-go. If I was thinking of any one thing that it could do to be perfect, I think that would be a speech-to-text translator; the search buttons are tiny. It would be good to have a microphone, and be able to say the seach then hit "go". Otherwise, Kindle is pretty doggone slick.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 1, 2010)

I received some Amazon gift cards as a birthday gift from my spouse, and after using part for other things I wanted, I ended up preordering one of the $139 Kindles with the difference.  My out-of-pocket cost is less than $40.  (This will be a great gift, I think.  Not something I might have purchased for myself, but as a birthday gift?  It's perfect.  I'm a lucky guy.)

So, can someone tell me what it is I just ordered?  Is it the Kindle 3 mentioned in the blog review above?  For a casual reader like myself, is it the right choice?  Should I have gotten one of the other models instead?  I own a TON of other gadgets, including a Droid Incredible phone that runs the Kindle app just fine.  I want the Kindle to give me the ebook experience more specifically than what my Droid does.  (e.g. I don't want to get interrupted reading a book, and have to click elsewhere on the device to answer a phone call.  I have a phone for that.  I want my ebook to be pretty dedicated to reading.)

I have several weeks before the preorder will ship, so have time to change or cancel the order, if there is a better choice.

Anyone have advice to share?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 1, 2010)

*Converting Library ebook files to Kindle*

QUOTE:
_rickandcindy23, there are now free format converters that will take library downloads and convert them to whatever you have. So, concentrate on the one that has the features you want and that feels best to you, and perhaps has the content that you prefer._

Can anyone provide more details on this?  Is Calibre one of them?  Any recommendations on which ones work best, and where to locate?
Thanks for any help more experienced Kindle owners can provide

Also, thanks mo1950 for the info on the M-Edge case with light.  This looks like a good option for my husband, who often reads on airplanes.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 1, 2010)

Mosca said:


> It would be good to have a microphone, and be able to say the seach then hit "go". Otherwise, Kindle is pretty doggone slick.



Mosca,

Thanks for the review.

In case you haven't seen this about the Kindle 3 microphone that 's from my Post #33 link:
Kindle Hands Free Reading? Speech to Text? Kindle 3 Microphone


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 1, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> I did check and they do not do Kindle...




Ace,

Check out Calibre eBook management - view their demo video- http://calibre-ebook.com/

If you can download your library eBooks to your PC
then you could import them into Calibre and then convert them for your eReader.

I'm guessing this is how it could work.

Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 1, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> I received some Amazon gift cards as a birthday gift from my spouse, and after using part for other things I wanted, My out-of-pocket cost is less than $40.  (I'm a lucky guy.)
> 
> So, can someone tell me what it is I just ordered?  Is it the Kindle 3 mentioned in the blog review above?  .....  I want my ebook to be pretty dedicated to reading.)



Dave, I think the K3 wi-fi is what you ordered. And if you have ready wi-fi network access, I think it's the ideal device for you. If you don't want it, I'll happily refund your $40 and pay the shipping to me.. 

You done good and are indeed a lucky guy.
Jim


----------



## Mosca (Aug 1, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Mosca,
> 
> Thanks for the review.
> 
> ...



Oooo. That would be nice. I don't see one on the DX, though. Maybe something else to look through the manual for, LOL.


----------



## Mosca (Aug 1, 2010)

stmartinfan said:


> QUOTE:
> _rickandcindy23, there are now free format converters that will take library downloads and convert them to whatever you have. So, concentrate on the one that has the features you want and that feels best to you, and perhaps has the content that you prefer._
> 
> Can anyone provide more details on this?  Is Calibre one of them?  Any recommendations on which ones work best, and where to locate?
> ...



Calibre is one, I haven't tried any others. I know of Kindlefix, which specifically DOES work on library books, and it keeps the DRM (which causes your book to expire) intact, even on the Kindle. 

Calibre works on blogs and magazines, and I haven't tried it yet on library books, but I will.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 1, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> Dave, I think the K3 wi-fi is what you ordered. And if you have ready wi-fi network access, I think it's the ideal device for you. If you don't want it, I'll happily refund your $40 and pay the shipping to me..
> 
> You done good and are indeed a lucky guy.
> Jim




LOL!  Thanks, Jim.  You're such a generous guy!  

I do have a wifi home network, so have access available.  I think this will be a good fit, and I'm looking forward to it.  Since I've become so digitally connected in all directions, I don't read nearly enough for pleasure anymore.  I hadn't considered till recently that a Kindle would appeal to me, but now I'm getting excited about it.  It's weird - it appeals to the computer geek gadget freak in me, but also lets me reestablish a connection to books I've always enjoyed reading, and it will let me find new things to enjoy.  

I may have to get out a pocket protector, a roll of adhesive tape for my glasses, and a slide rule.  My geek meter is pegging...   

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 1, 2010)

Look out, Dave!

I am also a former rabid reader, who wasn't reading as much, until I got my Nook for Christmas.  Since then I find myself reading every single evening - and enjoying the heck out of it!

One tip - I do not enjoy searching for book using the Nook.  Instead, I like to use my laptop with the big screen and keyboard, so I browse, make a wish list, and do all my buying, on my computer.  Then there is just one simple step to DL a book to my Nook.  Before I go on vacation, I preload any books I want onto the Nook.  It is totally do-able on the nook - I just like using a larger device.  Note however, that I don't use other hand held internet devices (and I have bad vision) so for those of you who do, shopping with the Nook/Kindle will probably be 2nd nature.


----------



## mo1950 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Cool For Kindle*

Hey, I just found out something really cool for Kindle!!

I had no idea anyone can self-publish a digital book and put it on Amazon, all through your PC.  And then Amazon sells it for you to Kindle owners and keeps an account showing your sales and royalties, sending you a check every so often.

Just type up a book on Word, go to Amazon site and follow instructions to download it to Amazon; they format it.  No cost or fees.  You can download one of your own  pictures for the cover, etc., fill out the form to tell the title, which categories you want to sell in, and tell how much you want to sell it for.

You have a choice of receiving a 70% royalty if you price your book below $10.00.  Or you can choose a 35% royalty if you price the book over $9.99.

There is a forum on the Kindle site on Amazon where people who have already done this talk all about it.  They also publish on something called Smashwords, iPad, and a lot of others.  You own the rights, not Amazon, evidently.

One guy says he is selling about 100 books a month.  Most do not sell a lot because they say it is hard for people to find their books.  But it sounds like a lot of fun to me.

Anyway, no agents or publishing houses to deal with.  A lot of roadblocks taken away. Am already thinking up ideas for a book.  It might be a real stinker - maybe no one will read it.  But I think I will have to try.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 1, 2010)

I think this will be a difficult sell, because there are so many free books available for download from new authors trying to promote themselves.  I started a couple of them and then deleted them - they were horrible!


----------



## mo1950 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh gosh, Denise, I'm sorry that happened.  You're probably right, there are so many free ones.  I might give it a try, but I won't have any high hopes.  I will just look at it as a hobby, not a moneymaker.  Just hope I don't embarrass myself.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't mean to discourage you - just pointing out that you will have a lot of competition.  If you have experience writing as a hobby, or in college, you might do very well.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 1, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Look out, Dave!
> 
> I am also a former rabid reader, who wasn't reading as much, until I got my Nook for Christmas.  Since then I find myself reading every single evening - and enjoying the heck out of it!
> 
> One tip - I do not enjoy searching for book using the Nook.  Instead, I like to use my laptop with the big screen and keyboard, so I browse, make a wish list, and do all my buying, on my computer.  Then there is just one simple step to DL a book to my Nook.  Before I go on vacation, I preload any books I want onto the Nook.  It is totally do-able on the nook - I just like using a larger device.  Note however, that I don't use other hand held internet devices (and I have bad vision) so for those of you who do, shopping with the Nook/Kindle will probably be 2nd nature.




Good to know, Denise.  Thanks!  I'll likely do as you are - using the PC to shop, then download directly to the device.  My Droid Incredible phone also has an application it runs that lets me shop on Amazon for Kindle books, so we'll see what this brings.  

I also see on a thread here that some public libraries have the ability to download digital books, so I'll want to check that out, too.  A close friend is a librarian at the local library.  It'd be cool to support them.

Fun times in my future...  

Dave


----------



## "Roger" (Aug 1, 2010)

*Try it, you might like it ...*

Okay, I am going to make my plug for the Uncola - I (and my wife once she tried it) very much prefer reading on an ITouch (IPhone, Droid) over a Kindle (or Nook).  The inevitable reaction I get is "Oh, the screen is too small."  So, before citing the positive advantages of the ITouch (and there are many), I might as well go into the lion's den and address the the question of the screen size:

In the portrait position (given that the print will go from edge to edge on your screen), the screen is just a touch narrower than a standard column of newsprint (and you can choose a font to match the size of newsprint).  In the portrait position, the screen is just a bit narrower than one you see in a two column newsletter that is printed on the standard 91/2 X 11 typing paper.  Most people do not find these columns too small to read.  To be quite honest, I can read faster with these columns than what I can with a book.  I admit that this might not be every one's cup of tea, but don't dismiss reading off one of these devices unless you have actually tried it.

Now for the advantages (in order of relative importance to me)...


The ITouch (or similar device) provides you with the ultimate in portability.  I can't tell you how many times that I have hit dead time and I simply pull my ITouch out of my pocket and start reading.  I would never carry a Kindle (a laptop,a netbook) around like I do the ITouch.  Furthermore, I don't have to think about where I can safely store the ITouch when conditions change.  ("The dentist is ready to see you now.")  Just stick it in my pocket. (Uh oh, where can I put my Kindle/Nook/laptop that it will be safe.)

Reading in bed, it is its own best nightlight.  No trying to adjust the light so that it covers the page, etc.  Turn the brightness down and you can read without having to leave a lamp on which will interfere with your wife (husband) who is ready to go to sleep.  [For evening reading, I recommend choosing an inverted screen - dark background, lighter letters.]

Touch screens are wonderful!!  Want to look up a word in the dictionary.  Forget moving something around with a cursor.  Just touch the word, choose dictionary, and you there you are.  Bookmark a page?  One touch.  

While I did not find the screen refresh delay on the Kindle when you turned a page annoying (my wife did), the Kindle drove me nuts when I wanted to turn back a few pages to reread a paragraph (or page through, say, chapter five to find a passage that I wanted to reread given later developments of the plot).  With the Kindle its ...

push .. wait .. push .. wait .. push wait .. etc.  

With a touch screen, its ...

flip,flip,flip,flip,flip..

I'm there. (Much more satisfying!)


You are completely free to download books from whomever you want. You have complete access to all brands, all formats.  I have three ereaders on my ITouch - Barnes and Noble, eReader, and Kindle.  That allows me to comparison shop to see who has a particular book for the cheapest (and read IPub documents - the choice of libraries).  [One note:  More often than not, B&N and Kindle books are the same price.  When I have found a price advantage, more often than not, it goes to B&N.  However, Amazon has had books available that are missing from the B&N stable.  In the case of ties, I will always order from B&N. Their reader (basically a slightly revised eReader) is far superior to the portable Kindle.  (The downloadable Kindle reader is a choice of last resort for me - very basic.) The ereader gave me access to some  books not available otherwise (for example, I read five out of the six original Charlie Chan's for $2.95.  At the time, I couldn't read any of them via B&N or Kindle.] 
The bottomline, don't ignore the unCola.

[Final note:  The one significant disadvantage to an ITouch is that it is nowhere near as good if you are planning to read outdoors.]


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 1, 2010)

eBooks Top Hardcovers at Amazon - from the NewYorkTimes.com

eBook vs. Hardcover:Beyond the Headlines - from DigitalBookWorld.com


Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 1, 2010)

*Newsweek's What to Read list*

OK, now that we are all tuning up our e-readers or waiting for delivery, here's what to load it up with. (Hope the Big TUG Kahuna doesn't throw this out) http://www.newsweek.com/2010/07/30/what-you-need-to-read.html

Jim Ricks


----------



## Mosca (Aug 1, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> OK, now that we are all tuning up our e-readers or waiting for delivery, here's what to load it up with. (Hope the Big TUG Kahuna doesn't throw this out) http://www.newsweek.com/2010/07/30/what-you-need-to-read.html
> 
> Jim Ricks



Some of those look good!

I enjoy science reading and history. I get many suggestions for science from _Discover_ and _Scientific American_, and for history from _American History_ and _Smithsonian_; the current book review lists in all of those. If your tastes dovetail with mine, those are good suggestions.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 1, 2010)

"Roger" said:


> Okay, I am going to make my plug for the Uncola - I (and my wife once she tried it) very much prefer reading on an ITouch (IPhone, Droid) over a Kindle (or Nook).  The inevitable reaction I get is "Oh, the screen is too small."  So, before citing the positive advantages of the ITouch (and there are many), I might as well go into the lion's den and address the the question of the screen size:
> 
> In the portrait position (given that the print will go from edge to edge on your screen), the screen is just a touch narrower than a standard column of newsprint (and you can choose a font to match the size of newsprint).  In the portrait position, the screen is just a bit narrower than one you see in a two column newsletter that is printed on the standard 91/2 X 11 typing paper.  Most people do not find these columns too small to read.  To be quite honest, I can read faster with these columns than what I can with a book.  I admit that this might not be every one's cup of tea, but don't dismiss reading off one of these devices unless you have actually tried it.



I agree that reading is faster with these "Portrait Mode" columns than with a book with my Motorola DROID which has a 3.7-inch display (480×854 pixels) and is slightly larger than Roger's iPod Touch which has a 320 × 480 pixel, 3.5 in (89 mm) screen. 



> Now for the advantages (in order of relative importance to me)...
> 
> 
> The ITouch (or similar device) provides you with the ultimate in portability.  I can't tell you how many times that I have hit dead time and I simply pull my ITouch out of my pocket and start reading.  I would never carry a Kindle (a laptop,a netbook) around like I do the ITouch.  Furthermore, I don't have to think about where I can safely store the ITouch when conditions change.  ("The dentist is ready to see you now.")  Just stick it in my pocket. (Uh oh, where can I put my Kindle/Nook/laptop that it will be safe.)





Ditto for the Droid



> [*]Reading in bed, it is its own best nightlight.  No trying to adjust the light so that it covers the page, etc.  Turn the brightness down and you can read without having to leave a lamp on which will interfere with your wife (husband) who is ready to go to sleep.



Absolutely true for all 4 eReaders I have on my Droid.  Alkido and Kindle have the best contrast in the dark, then Nook and last is Laputa but not much separates all 4 and I can read easily with enlarged font size in the dark (I use the enlarged font size in daylight also).  Also the light weight of the Droid and holding it in one hand was very convenient .



> [For evening reading, I recommend choosing an inverted screen - dark background, lighter letters.]


I havent' tried this - haven't felt I needed it



> [*]Touch screens are wonderful!!  Want to look up a word in the dictionary.  Forget moving something around with a cursor.  Just touch the word, choose dictionary, and you there you are.  Bookmark a page?  One touch.



Not quite the same for the Droid but similar. Since I can MultiTask - I minimize the book, open a Dictionary App from the home screen - type in the word on my touch screen keyboard (made BigButtons Keyboard my default keyboard- rarely make typos with this App and I rarely use the dedicated keyboard) can also get a word pronounciation with the dictionary; then minimize the dictionary and touching the eBook reader icon on the home page takes me back to where I left off. To Bookmark, hit the menu button and choose Bookmark.



> [*]While I did not find the screen refresh delay on the Kindle when you turned a page annoying (my wife did), the Kindle drove me nuts when I wanted to turn back a few pages to reread a paragraph (or page through, say, chapter five to find a passage that I wanted to reread given later developments of the plot).  With the Kindle its ...
> 
> push .. wait .. push .. wait .. push wait .. etc.
> 
> ...



With the Droid it's flip, flip, flip, flip too - although if you want to back more than a few pages, some of the readers offer different stragegies to accomplish this via the menu. Regarding the Kindle refresh delay issue - apparently from the reviews Kindle 3 takes care of this problem. The reviews also mention pressing the keys is quieter too but don't know how much an issue this is. Definitely not an issue with the touch screen.



> [*]You are completely free to download books from whomever you want. You have complete access to all brands, all formats.  I have three ereaders on my ITouch - Barnes and Noble, eReader, and Kindle.  That allows me to comparison shop to see who has a particular book for the cheapest (and read IPub documents - the choice of libraries).  [One note:  More often than not, B&N and Kindle books are the same price.  When I have found a price advantage, more often than not, it goes to B&N.  However, Amazon has had books available that are missing from the B&N stable.  In the case of ties, I will always order from B&N. Their reader (basically a slightly revised eReader) is far superior to the portable Kindle.  (The downloadable Kindle reader is a choice of last resort for me - very basic.) The ereader gave me access to some  books not available otherwise (for example, I read five out of the six original Charlie Chan's for $2.95.  At the time, I couldn't read any of them via B&N or Kindle.


So far I've just downloaded free books. Each eReader has different strengths re available choices.



> The bottomline, don't ignore the unCola.



I agree.  Matter of fact, since I've now read much more on the Droid, I've come to the conclusion that reading will be OK with the Kindle3 six inch screen and I won't necessarily need the Kindle DX. I think I will be fine with enlarging the font size on the smaller Kindle if that's the direction I go.



> [Final note:  The one significant disadvantage to an ITouch is that it is nowhere near as good if you are planning to read outdoors.]



Same with the Droid. Although I was waiting in line at an ATM machine and took out my Droid to read and was surprised that I was able to do so with minimum glare.  If I wanted to use the camera in that situation, I would not have been able to do so
with a view of the picture I was shooting.

Richard


----------



## cp73 (Aug 2, 2010)

LisaH said:


> Thanks for the review. I am deciding between an ipad and a kindle, so your review and others are very helpful.
> One question: someone mentioned that you can surf the web on kindle. is this easily doable and the speed is OK? The main reasons for me to get a devices such as these are to read books/newspapers and to browse the web.



Lisa both are great products for different purposes. I had a kindle, loved it , but sold it and bought the iPad. I love the iPad but I will buy the new kindle when it comes out late august. If you want a ebook reader get the kindle. it's easier on your eyes for long periods of time. Forget using the iPad outdoors. It's too hard to see with the glare, so reading on it outdoors is tough. The iPad is great for reding news and indoor reading. I personally believe the kindle with it's non illuminated screen is easier on the eyes for long term reading. The iPad is grate for web surfing , emails, movies, and games. Also if you plan on sharing the iPad forget it for reading. You won't get it long enough. I love both of them. Just each one has different strengths. 

Also forget the kindle for web surfing. Way to slow and most sites not configured to use it.


----------



## mo1950 (Aug 2, 2010)

The Sari Shop Widow by Shobhan Bantwal


Above is the free book I downloaded last night from Amazon.  It is a new book by a new author.  I found it on Kindle Nation Daily.

For those of you who have a Kindle or are buying a new one, you really should consider subscribing to Kindle Nation Daily.  It costs $1.49 a month; you receive a newsletter on your Kindle every single day listing a lot of free books.  Every once in a while I find one that I want.

Also, the daily newsletter sometimes has short stories by some of the Kindle sef-publishers, which are usually pretty good.

The newsletter tells all the latest news about Kindle.  Subscribers were the first to know when Kindle went droid, etc.   And sometimes talks about different Kindle applications and how to use them (this is the part I like best).

Well worth the $1.49 a month; have saved that in free book downloads.


----------



## mo1950 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Free And Discounted Books on Kindle [merged]*

Kindle Nation Daily is $.99 per month (gave wrong price on a previous message) and delivered daily to your Kindle.  It is a blog, and a very good one.  Today's edition talks extensively about the new Kindle3, showing at least one picture and talks about how to use it and about its features.

Anyway, here are some free and discounted books from today's issue:
You can go to Amazon and read more about them by doing a search there of Kindle.  Or you can search on your Kindle.


First is always the sponsored book of the day.  And it is:
The Losing Role - by Steve Anderson - $2.99 (WWII espionage thriller)
     (first in a series)

Free Books:

Sullivan's Evidence
The Ocean Inside
Venus in Blue Jeans: Konigsburg, Texas Book I
The Man Who Loved Jane Austen
A Nail Through The Heart
In the Warriors Bed (historical romance)
The Sari Shop Widow
Rorey's Secret (Country Road Chronicles #1)
How Zappos Shoes In Success
Face of Betrayal (Triple Threat Series #1) - Thriller
The Goddess of Fried Okra
A Flower Blooms on Charlotte Street
Curious Folks Ask: 162 Real Answers on Amazing Inventions, Fascinating
   Products, and Medical Mysteries
Marketing in the Moment: The Practical Guide to Using Web 3.0 Marketing
   To Reach Your Customers First
Your Credit Score, Your Money and What's at Stake (Updated Edition): How
   To Improve the Three-Digit Number That Shapes Your Financial Future
The Truth About Managing People
Hour of the Hunter - Suspense - pre-order expires Thursday
Seducing Jane Porter
Bright of the Sky (Entire and the Rose, Book 1)
The Malacca Conspiracy
Revenge of Innocents
Once Around the Track
Calling Home
Daniel X: Demons and Druids - Free Preview

If you are interested, the free ones don't last long, so you need to jump on them.  Today's edition also lists free books from previous days.  It also contains an excerpt from a book.

Also, you don't have to have a Kindle to take advantage of these.  You can also download to a PC, Mac, Blackberry, iPhone or iPad Touch

Some of you have been wondering what you could order for the new Kindle you have purchased, so thought would give you some ideas on the free ones.  

Happy reading!


----------



## mo1950 (Aug 2, 2010)

[Merged - see post #65 above.  DeniseM Moderator]

I started a new thread Free and Discounted Books on Kindle, if anyone is interested.  I know some of you new owners were asking about books to order, so have a list of free ones and one discounted book.

But - no Kindle is required for these books.  You can also get them on your PC, Mac, Blackberry, iPhone or iPad Touch, or anything that is Kindle compatible, according to my newsletter.

And the price is $.99 per month for Kindle Nation Daily (sorry for the previous erroneous price quote).


----------



## humuhumu nukunukuapua'a (Aug 2, 2010)

mo1950:  How do I FIND your specific Kindle thread "Free and Discounted Books on Kindle?"  When I do a search for Kindle "discussions," it leads me to tons of pages about "free and discounted," but I do not see a link to your specific thread.

[Would it help if I provided my Email address, for a specific link?]

I appreciate your comments about free and discounted Kindle books, and also plan to check out the Kindle Nation Daily (with a free, 2 week subscription, I assume).


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 2, 2010)

humuhumu nukunukuapua'a said:


> mo1950:  How do I FIND your specific Kindle thread "Free and Discounted Books on Kindle?"  When I do a search for Kindle "discussions," it leads me to tons of pages about "free and discounted," but I do not see a link to your specific thread.
> 
> [Would it help if I provided my Email address, for a specific link?]
> 
> I appreciate your comments about free and discounted Kindle books, and also plan to check out the Kindle Nation Daily (with a free, 2 week subscription, I assume).



It's post #65 above - I merged it with this thread.


----------



## mo1950 (Aug 2, 2010)

You find lists of free and discounted books on Kindle Nation Daily that you subscribe to for $.99 a month.  It's a daily newsletter/blog by a guy who gathers them up some way from Amazon.  It is sent to your Kindle every day.  Or if you prefer, to your PC, iPad or other Kindle-compatible device.

I have never gone directly to Amazon to find a category for free or discounted books.  Don't know if they even list them separately on the site.  I will look though.

Once a day I just turn on my Whispernet on my Kindle, and it automatically downloads the newsletter.

When I find a book that the newsletter/blog lists, I then go to the Amazon site and type in the name of the book under the heading Kindle.  It searches and brings up that book.  Then I can read more about it and order it.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 2, 2010)

There is a link on the main Kindle page to free books.

Also - Limited time offers & Classics


----------



## pittle (Aug 2, 2010)

I guess the $139 for the Wifi version is a hit.  It is sold out for the August 27th debut shipments.  You now have to get on the waiting list for the next batch that will be a week or so later.

The $189 3G & Wifi version is still available for August 27th debut.


----------



## mo1950 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you so much, Denise, for finding that list of free books on Amazon.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 2, 2010)

pittle said:


> I guess the $139 for the Wifi version is a hit.  It is sold out for the August 27th debut shipments.  You now have to get on the waiting list for the next batch that will be a week or so later.
> 
> The $189 3G & Wifi version is still available for August 27th debut.



Both versions are now sold out for 08/27.


----------



## laura1957 (Aug 2, 2010)

I finally broke down and ordered the 3G and Wi-fi version this afternoon.  I think the confirmation said 9/4 ship.  I might go ahead and order both my daughters one for Christmas - We can all share the same books and my Amazon account with the 3 Kindles, is that right??


----------



## mo1950 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hope you will like it , Laura,

Yes, you are right.  If the Kindles are under one account, you can all three read the books.

When one of you finishes reading a book, just click the button to place it in Archives.  Once it is in Archives, any Kindle in the account can then go to Archives, click on the same book and download it to their Kindle, at no charge.  This includes the original Kindle that placed it in Archives.  And you can read a book free as many times as you wish, forever.

However, Kindles in the same account cannot read the same book at the same time.

Once you a purchase a book, it is yours for life.  Even if you lose a Kindle by damage or just plain lose it, Amazon keeps a record of every book you have ever purchased.  Then if you buy another Kindle, you can re-read those same books free.

Now, there was an exception to that, a year or two ago.  Someone claimed rights to George Orwell's book "1984."  That particular book was taken off of every Kindle purchaser's Kindle and/or account electronically by Amazon.  There was a lot of outrage over that by Kindle owners, rightfully so.  But have never seen that happen since.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 2, 2010)

*I bit the bullet today...*

And ordered a new wi-fi K3. No update on when it will ship. Hopefully in time to take it to PV in Mid Sept. I think I'll download some stuff to my PC then when the Kindle arrives I can just transfer it. Looking forward to some beach reading.

I was about sold on the Nook until the K3 was announced last week. It just has more capacity, better display, longer battery life, and (for now slightly) lower price. While I don't consider myself an 'early adopter', a casual look around the place shows I'm not the last one on the escalator either.

Merry Christmas to me!!

Jim Ricks


----------



## cindi (Aug 3, 2010)

I couldn't stand it.  I just ordered the new wifi/3G kindle.  I absolutely love my kindle2 and this seems like it is even better.  

Question now is...........do I want to order one for DH as well, or leave him with his kindle2?


----------



## wauhob3 (Aug 3, 2010)

cindi said:


> I couldn't stand it.  I just ordered the new wifi/3G kindle.  I absolutely love my kindle2 and this seems like it is even better.
> 
> Question now is...........do I want to order one for DH as well, or leave him with his kindle2?



Give him the Kindle 2 and see how much he uses it and you could always order the Kindle 3 for him at Christmas if he has Kindle envy. 

I just ordered the Kindle 3 too. Hopefully it won't be too back ordered. I have been using my daughters Kindle 1 and it works great but now she can have a chance to use it again.


----------



## pittle (Aug 3, 2010)

*I ordered one too!*

Like others, I just couldn't stand it any longer and ordered mine this morning. I thought about waiting until they get closer to $100, but decided that I want to have one before we head to PV for a month on October 23rd. I can use a smaller suitcase!


----------



## dms1709 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Reading at night*

How about reading in the dark?  I currently have the original Kindle and a small clip on light, it is not the greatest, but in a pinch works.  I was wondering if the new one has some kind of light that allows for reading in the dark.

Thank You

donna


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 3, 2010)

dms1709 said:


> How about reading in the dark?  I currently have the original Kindle and a small clip on light,....donna



There's no backlight or built-in light. They are selling a cover that has a Kindle-powered light that emerges from the upper right corner for about $60. 

I will try a clip-on for a while before getting fancy.... Jim


----------



## mo1950 (Aug 3, 2010)

The new light actually runs off the power of the Kindle3, so you don't have to keep changing batteries in book lights.

Kindle does not recommend a backlight; the very earliest e-readers had them, and they had to be removed because of causing serious eye strain.


----------



## cindi (Aug 3, 2010)

wauhob3 said:


> Give him the Kindle 2 and see how much he uses it and you could always order the Kindle 3 for him at Christmas if he has Kindle envy.
> 
> I just ordered the Kindle 3 too. Hopefully it won't be too back ordered. I have been using my daughters Kindle 1 and it works great but now she can have a chance to use it again.



We both already have Kindle2's.  And we both love them!  Have gotten much use out of them already.  Heck, they are probably due to retire as much reading as we both have done.   

I REALLY liked having it on that 9 hr flight to hawaii.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 3, 2010)

dms1709 said:


> How about reading in the dark?  I currently have the original Kindle and a small clip on light, it is not the greatest, but in a pinch works.  I was wondering if the new one has some kind of light that allows for reading in the dark.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> donna



I'm curious about the reading in the dark issue.  I don't have a Kindle but I do
have the Kindle for Android App loaded on my Motorola Droid.  

With the Kindle App I'm able to read fine in the dark without any extra lighting. The white backdrop provides sufficient lighting for my needs.

My question is - with the Kindle devices - does one really need extra lighting to read in the dark? I'm assuming you've adjusted the font size to meet your reading needs.

Thanks 

Richard


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 3, 2010)

i just ordered the sony reader, because I could try it for 30 days.  Can't wait to get it.  Want to have it loaded before our trip to Hawaii in a few weeks.  I'm thinking I probably will end up sending it back and getting a wifi version probably a nook.  

I wanted to try risk free, in case I don't like it.  Wish the nook had the "read to me feature".  If they did, I'd buy the nook now.


----------



## mo1950 (Aug 4, 2010)

There is no way I can read my Kindle in the dark; there has to be some kind of lighting.


----------



## Mosca (Aug 4, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> I'm curious about the reading in the dark issue.  I don't have a Kindle but I do
> have the Kindle for Android App loaded on my Motorola Droid.
> 
> With the Kindle App I'm able to read fine in the dark without any extra lighting. The white backdrop provides sufficient lighting for my needs.
> ...




Richard, there is no backlighting AT ALL. With the Kindle on, a dark room is totally dark.

It's not a big deal. I bought a $20 gooseneck LED light. It is supposed to go in a $50 Kindle cover; I taped it to the Kindle with $.01 of Scotch tape. It's held for almost a week; when it tears, I'll retape it, NBD.


----------



## laura1957 (Aug 4, 2010)

I ordered mine, went back and ordered for both my grown daughters.  May cancel my oldest daughters since she really does not read as much, but I know when she sees her sisters she will want one too 

Why is it when I have waited so long to order one (because I really havent wanted one) and yet now that it is ordered I want it NOW??:annoyed:


----------



## mo1950 (Aug 4, 2010)

I know what you mean, Laura.  I held out for a while when my husband had a Kindle.  Then when I finally ordered one, I thought about it every day.

Talking about book lights - the new Kindle3 has one that attaches to the Kindle and runs off the Kindle battery.  Wish I had that - I have the Kindle2.

But there is really no need to have to use tape.  For my Kindle2, I ordered a Multi-Edge Kindle cover from the Amazon site for about $45.  Then I ordered the matching Multi-Edge light from Amazon for about $20.  The light slides into a pocket on the inside of the cover.  So it just stays there all of the time with the e-reader.  When you close the cover, after finishing reading, the light closes up too on the inside right next to the e-reader.  When you open it, you push up the gooseneck light and position it anyway you want for reading.  It takes a AAA battery which you might have to change once a month.


----------



## laura1957 (Aug 4, 2010)

I was going to order the covers with the lights - but that would have been an extra 180 for the 3 of us!!  I know BooksAMillion has different kinds of booklights, so I can check there while at Massanutten next week.  I am sure I can find something cheaper than $59. If not - I guess I will break down and order one for my younger daughter at least.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 4, 2010)

I didn't order the cover or light with mine. There was no price incentive to do so. I will try it sans either for a while, and if I find the need to read in the dark without a light on is just too big a temptation to resist, I'll do something about it. OTOH, if my reading in bed with the nightstand light on bothers the LOML, her Christmas shopping list just got shorter. 

Jim


----------



## mo1950 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, sorry, Mosca, I should have read your post better.  Just now realized you have the light, but not the cover.

Before we had covers, my husband and I tried the clip-on booklights.  They worked well, and we did use them for a long time.

The cover and light together is expensive, especially since we were buying for two Kindles.  We travel so much that we finally bit the bullet and bought the covers.  So we have quite an investment in our Kindles.  I would love to buy the Kindle3, but can't justify it at this time, especially with the Kindle2s working so well.


----------



## Mosca (Aug 4, 2010)

mo1950 said:


> Oh, sorry, Mosca, I should have read your post better.  Just now realized you have the light, but not the cover.
> 
> Before we had covers, my husband and I tried the clip-on booklights.  They worked well, and we did use them for a long time.
> 
> The cover and light together is expensive, especially since we were buying for two Kindles.  We travel so much that we finally bit the bullet and bought the covers.  So we have quite an investment in our Kindles.  I would love to buy the Kindle3, but can't justify it at this time, especially with the Kindle2s working so well.



Yep; I didn't want to spend the $45 for a cover that I knew I wasn't going to like, I've never liked covers on devices. For me (not everyone, I understand that), it just makes it larger and heavier, negating two of the things I cherish most in a device of that type.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 4, 2010)

Mosca said:


> Richard, there is no backlighting AT ALL. With the Kindle on, a dark room is totally dark.
> 
> It's not a big deal. I bought a $20 gooseneck LED light. It is supposed to go in a $50 Kindle cover; I taped it to the Kindle with $.01 of Scotch tape. It's held for almost a week; when it tears, I'll retape it, NBD.



Mosca,

Thanks for your reply.  Now I understand better about some Kindle readers wanting separate lights.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 4, 2010)

6 Portable Amazon Kindle Reading Lights - from Bestebookreaders.com


Richard


----------



## wauhob3 (Aug 8, 2010)

Anyone get a shipment date yet after the main shipment ran out? I ordered mine about 6 AM Tuesday, August 3rd and haven't received an email yet when to expect a shipment.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 11, 2010)

wauhob3 said:


> Anyone get a shipment date yet after the main shipment ran out? I ordered mine about 6 AM Tuesday, August 3rd and haven't received an email yet when to expect a shipment.



I'm kinda anxious to hear also. The first shipments aren't even scheduled til the 27th. I'd suppose that Amazon doesn't even know when subsequent shipments will go out. There could be cancellations in the first bunch that would move those on a wait list up, or there could be delays in manufacture or shipping that would delay them. It's anybody's guess at this point.

I'd bet it will be general knowledge here when the notices are sent. Meanwhile, I've bought a few books, games, and stuff to transfer onto mine when it arrives.

Maybe it's time to start a 'Kindle Reading Reviews' thread here in the TUG lounge?

Jim Ricks


----------



## Nancy (Aug 27, 2010)

*Got it Yet*

Has anyone got their's yet?  Mine is currently in Louisville, scheduled to be delivered on Monday.  

If you have yours, how do you like it?   Did you order an Amazon cover and if so, which one and color, and do you like it?

Nancy


----------



## laura1957 (Aug 27, 2010)

I dont have mine yet - but it has been shipped and should arrive Monday also!!   i didnt order a cover - I will check locally for something that will work.


----------



## cindi (Aug 27, 2010)

Same here! Monday delivery.

Waiting to buy a cover for it.


----------

